# Aircraft clock



## Jocke (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello!
Thought i would try with this on as well.
Its an aircraftclock i bought at i fleamarket a while back.
I know its a Revue Thommen, and have tried e-mailing them, but the only thing they could tell 
me is that it was made late 30:s to early 40:s. I have found pictures of clocks from the same manufacturer in
both french and german planes but not an exact match.
The serialnumber on the back of the clock is 3658415

Can anyone of you guys tell me anything about it?










I would be very happy for anythin you could tell me, or any suggestions on where i can find additional info.

Joakim


----------

